# Poor baby cornsnake :(



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

well we lost one of our amel hatchlings over the weekend, had tried everything to get her to feed even assist in the end but she didnt make it 
rest in peace little one xx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

awwwwww soooooooo sorry to hear that hon


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks she was very tiny when she hatched, just got to think we gave her a chance xx she was a little stunner as well! 
one the brighter side the non feeders are getting less and less


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Awww so sorry Laura,
bless.
R.I.P
Dawn


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks xx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww hun, I'm so sorry to hear this  I've lost a non feeder before so i know how you feel hun (((hugs)))

R.I.P Little One


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks very much for the kind comments everyone xxx

also thank you so much julia for helping me with the non feeders, your a star x


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Sugababe6275 said:


> thanks very much for the kind comments everyone xxx
> 
> also thank you so much julia for helping me with the non feeders, your a star x


 
Awww thanks hon , you are very welcome, just a shame we could not help this one, I guess it was just one of those that were not ment to be


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

yep i guess it was unfortunately, but thanks for helping we gave her a chance! xx


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Really sad-RIP little baby!
Julia is a star with non - feeders! :no1:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p. little one


----------

